# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] Dveloppeur web et web mobile non rmunr

## Olokin

Bonjour, je recherche un stage non rmunr en dveloppement web et web mobile pour valider mon diplme de niveau 5 (bac +2).

Je dois effectuer mon stage du 27/09/2021 au 12/11/2021

Je suis disponible sur Lyon ou en tltravail galement.

Les langages que je suis en train d'apprendre sont: Html/CSS, Javascript, Java, Php, SQL, UML ainsi que Angular, Merise, Jquery.

Voici mon profil LinkedIn pour plus d'informations: https://www.linkedin.com/in/logan-laverre-80b64b20b/

Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et me tiens  votre disposition pour tout renseignement complmentaire.

----------

